# Anyone know a good yet inexpensive Import/export agent in Mexico City?



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am moving back to the US with my wife and we would like to bring our car as well as a few other items. I'm having all kinds of resistance/ ambiguity from the various agencies I'm dealing with and could use some advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The simple answer to your situation, in my opinion, is that the process would be much too expensive. I suggest that you sell your Mexican car and buy a replacement in the USA.
To do otherwise will cost you several thousand dollars and you will be without your car while it is being modified by one of the few agencies permitted to do such work by the USDOT.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've gotten through most of the paperwork so far, is the difference really that extensive between a Honda CR-V (2010) sold in Mexico and one in the US? I'm still waiting on word from the dealership that sold the car in the first place so I'm not really sure what would be needed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

yossarianb52 said:


> I've gotten through most of the paperwork so far, is the difference really that extensive between a Honda CR-V (2010) sold in Mexico and one in the US? I'm still waiting on word from the dealership that sold the car in the first place so I'm not really sure what would be needed.


Yes, there is can be a big difference between a car sold in the US versus the same car purchased in another country. Cars sold in the US have to meet US standards for pollution control, gasoline mileage, safety equipment, etc. Manufacturers do not put the same equipment on cars in other countries. While the differences may be slight, the cost to convert after the car has left the factory is major. As RV said, it will cost thousands of dollars to convert and it is rarely worth it.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

yossarianb52 said:


> I am moving back to the US with my wife and we would like to bring our car as well as a few other items. I'm having all kinds of resistance/ ambiguity from the various agencies I'm dealing with and could use some advice.


As others have recommended, it is better to sell your vehicle in Mexico. Why? Several reasons: You will generally receive more for your used vehicle in Mexico. New vehicles cost more in Mexico because of various taxes such as IVA resulting in higher used vehicle prices. There is less competition between dealers for discount pricing for both new and used vehicles. There is not a vibrant wholesale market for used vehicles as in the USA due to a lack of auctions in Mexico. All of these tend to keep used vehicle values on the high side of USA prices.

The cost of modifying your vehicle to comply with USA requirements, broker's fees will also increase the investment you have in your vehicle compared to USA pricing.

Vehicles built in Canada generally are in compliance with almost all USA requirements. When we looked into the possibility of importing off-lease Canadian vehicles into the USA we looked at broker's fees and the cost of federalizing the vehicles. We found out that the cost of converting metric based instrument panels to the English version alone put us at a disadvantage to USA prices and consequently terminated our research.

The cost a new USA Honda instrument panels varies between $450 and $625 USD$ plus the expense of installation. You will also need to find a specialized place to federalize your vehicle that is certified by the USA. Since there is not an active market for the import of vehicles from Mexico as compared to those being imported from Canada or Europe you will most likely find premium pricing for conversions. Not sure on brokers fees which will further add to your cost or whether the Honda will require more modifications. 

Anyways, best of luck to you.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If you buy US insurance when you are at the border, or before on-line, you are allowed to drive your Mexican plated car in the US for up to 1 year as long as your Mexican registration is valid.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

*swap?*

recently went through a smiliar situation ....i had texas plated subaru, found a woman that was moving to the us who owned a honda civic...we swapped 

no taxes or duties just sign over the titles

this site might be a good place to look for such an arrangement


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Your Honda will not meet the pollution nor the safety standards. Could cost you as much as the value of the car to have it certified. In some cases it is impossible! Sell the car!


----------

